

How letting my kid play outside led to a CPS investigation - abustamam
http://www.dallasnews.com/opinion/sunday-commentary/20140925-how-letting-my-kid-play-alone-outside-led-to-a-cps-investigation.ece

======
abustamam
I'm not the author of this piece I just thought it was pretty incredulous that
such a thing happened. Very few things scar a child for life than police at
the door or worse, in the home.

